# Horse disposal recommendation south wales



## Menolly (28 April 2013)

Unfortunately I'm having to start making arrangements for my oldie and wondered if anyone had any recommendations for collection and disposal in the South Wales area - horse kept llantrisant area.


I would be using the vet to put to sleep by injection so would be looking for collection and cremation and not concerned about having any ashes back.

I have become a member of the national fallen stock company who note Layton Edwards fallen stock service being local, has anyone had any dealings with them at all?

They have also given me contact details of national companies but I would prefer both the vet and collection to take place close togeather and wasn't sure if this was likely - has anyone used a national company rather than the local hunt?

I've previously used Martin Arnold from gelligaer hunt as at the time he lived about 5 min from my old yard and i really couldnt praise him enough but can't find his number anywhere - if anyone has it I'd be grateful if you could pass it on.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## muffinino (29 April 2013)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your horse.

I have Martyn's number on last season's meet card, wherever that is! I'll see if I still have a copy. Otherwise, you could try the hunt's Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/6899056862/?fref=ts

I'm sure whichever one you use will be able to recommend a disposal company - it would be worth ringing yours and asking. Otherwise, a quick look threw this website up:

http://www.nfsco.co.uk/about-the-scheme.php#equine


----------



## Menolly (29 April 2013)

Thank you muffinino, I'm really appreciate that link,I'll join and message the admin for a contact number.

I've joined the national fallen stock company and no horsey people I know have heard of the local collection and disposal contacts they have given me ( Probably because they are generally used for  farm stock collection rather than horses I guess)

 I think I'm probably better sticking with Martin as he was great when I used him before, just hope he'd come out my way. 

Thanks again x


----------



## muffinino (2 May 2013)

Did you manage to get hold of Martin through there? If not, I'm sure I can find it for you


----------



## showaddy1 (12 May 2013)

I used leighton... He's very local to you. He actually shot the horse, he was extremely professional and treated the horse with the respect It deserved right up till the end. 
I can ring my vet if you haven't got his number.


----------



## khadijah (30 May 2013)

Hi all , sorry to hi jack your thread but just wondered if anyone could give me any info on options and costs of horse disposal in south wales - cardiff area

It may not be an option if horsie is ok but at mo Im
Exploring all options as this poor mare aquired by my friend has severe emotional problems  we are still doing health checks but I have a feeling that being pts might be the kindest option
So if anyone can help
Me with any info that would be so great 

Many thanks


----------



## Menolly (30 May 2013)

Thanks everyone for there help with names, numbers etc it was a great help - Applogies I've only just looked at this  

I ended up using Summerleaze for disposal and cremation and they were really professional and great to  deal with. They were abit more expensive being a pet cremation place but I needed someone at a specific time and date and couldn't fault them.

Khadijah - Alot depends on the method you use. If using the vet they will be able to advise you who they regulary use for disposal and give you some contact numbers. 

Also Contact your local hunt as well and they will be able to help. If you are in the catchment of Gelligaer hunt I highly recmommend Martyn Arnold


My vets (Bushys) said they have used Layton Edwards numerous times and rate him. Shadowaddy below has also recommended him and I think he covers all services from disposal after the vet or will put them to sleep with the bolt.

I've got his details from the NFSC;
Tel:07968620968
Email: Laytonedwardsfallenstock@gmail.com
The costs depend on the size of the horse but around £200 from him(Not including the vet) and with a pet cremation place the price is around £350 plus

Heres the NFSO web page and you can register for all the local services: http://www.nfsco.co.uk/about-the-scheme.php#1_2


----------



## khadijah (31 May 2013)

Thankyou sooo much for the info And number for layton !

Really appreciated


----------



## Spike1 (3 February 2014)

khadijah said:



			Thankyou sooo much for the info And number for layton !

Really appreciated
		
Click to expand...


For those in South Wales it is worth noting that David Harrison of Abergavenny provides a horse disposal service.
He is a dedicated horse owner so understands everybody's requirements.  He is also a member of the NFSCo scheme and his number can be found there.


----------

